# Morrus - Why pick on fight club?



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

I posted this in another thread but thought I would ask again - Is there a valid reason for blocking the post counts from fight club - its not like we are spamming...  

I guess post counts in the big scheme don't really mean a lot, but it was still fun to watch the numbers go up...  More fun than watching them stay at exactly the same level.

Just thought I would ask. I guess I was really suprised to find out you had shut off the post count and would just like a reason.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Wicht, I think he was just doing it as a joke, in the spirit of the thread he posted about it in. I can't speak for him, though.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Wicht, I think he was just doing it as a joke, in the spirit of the thread he posted about it in. I can't speak for him, though. *




Oh.    

Ok. I hope so - but that means it ought to be turned back on at some point.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh and since I am trying to get Morrus' feed back - what are the chances of html ever being turned on or had we better disillusion ourselves of the rumor it might get turned on.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

I can't speak unequivocably, but unless we find a method for enabling html while disabling javascript, I do not believe we will be turning on html.  I'm sorry about that; hopefully, we'll find a solution.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Yeah I knew that - just the rumor has been going around - based on the profanity filter editing out certain script messages.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 21, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I can't speak unequivocably, but unless we find a method for enabling html while disabling javascript, I do not believe we will be turning on html.  I'm sorry about that; hopefully, we'll find a solution. *




Good idea, being able to use javascript in posts is really dangerous.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Anyway - enough with hijacking the thread 

still the question remains - Why pick on fight club?  Just for a joke.  Or is there another darker reason... 

enquiring minds want to know


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I can't speak unequivocably, but unless we find a method for enabling html while disabling javascript, I do not believe we will be turning on html.  I'm sorry about that; hopefully, we'll find a solution. *




PC, hasn't this already been done? <-script minus the hyphen is on the censor list, thus  (that was <-script minus the hyphen). Without that, scripts cannot be made. With scripts unmakeable (and anything else you guys want disabled you could censor the same way) HTML can be re-enabled without consequence.

Re-enable HTML! It hurts no one, and helps everyone who wants to spruce up their posts!

Anyone who abuses stuff like that can simply be banned, anyway.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PC, hasn't this already been done? <-script minus the hyphen is on the censor list, thus  (that was <-script minus the hyphen). Without that, scripts cannot be made. With scripts unmakeable (and anything else you guys want disabled you could censor the same way) HTML can be re-enabled without consequence.
> 
> ...



If there are no other issues (and I really can't tell, being not at all familiar with java script), this sounds like a good method to handle this.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

Post count in Fight Club is back on; I'm not sure why it was off.  If it was a joke for Lady Diamond's statement in that thread, I think it was kind of funny.  

Interesting idea about the javascript. We'll run it past Morrus and some more techies before implementing it.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Post count in Fight Club is back on; I'm not sure why it was off.  If it was a joke for Lady Diamond's statement in that thread, I think it was kind of funny.
> 
> Interesting idea about the javascript. We'll run it past Morrus and some more techies before implementing it. *




Hehe, yeah, I thought it was pretty funny too, if it was a joke.

And *whoah*, my post count just jumped by about 100, and Wicht's jumped by about 130!

Yikes!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Just don't talk about post counts too loudly from now on, or Morrus might do it again - or even kill _all_ post counts...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 21, 2002)

_CRGreathouse checks to see if the script tag is really being blocked..._

1.  language=javascript>
2. <script language=javascript>
3. <!-- language=javascript>-->


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

any moderator can feel free to close this thread if they want


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *CRGreathouse checks to see if the script tag is really being blocked...
> 
> 1.  language=javascript>
> 2. <script language=javascript>
> 3. <!-- language=javascript>--> *



Yes, it is being blocked... quite securely. Re-enable HTML!



> _Originally posted by Darkness_
> Just don't talk about post counts too loudly from now on, or Morrus might do it again - or even kill all post counts...



NOOOooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Omegium (Jan 24, 2002)

If you re-enable html, add the <iframe tag also to the profanity filter. You can put another frame into your post, and load javascript in that frame


----------



## omokage (Jan 24, 2002)

actually, CR proved that it's not being blocked completely. 

the > and < are effectively the same as < and >

so 

<script language="javascript">
alert('hi');
</script>

might work if HTML was turned on


----------



## Berandor (Jan 24, 2002)

But can't you put javascript or &gt, to the profanity filters, as well?

Berandor


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 24, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *actually, CR proved that it's not being blocked completely.
> 
> the > and < are effectively the same as < and >
> 
> ...




Well, they're not the same in this case, because the profanity filter changed "<" to "&lt;" in the code, rendering it harmless.

It seems fine to me - though I don't mind waiting while Morrus has it checked out.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *any moderator can feel free to close this thread if they want *



Ok.


----------

